# Bernhard Henrik Crusell



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Berndt (Bernhard) Henrik Crusell was born 15 October 1775 in Uusikaupunki in Finland (then part of Sweden), and died in Stockholm on 28 July 1838. He was principal clarinettist in the Royal Court Orchestra in Stockholm 1793−1833, and often performed as a soloist and chamber musician. He became a member of the Royal Swedish Academy of Music in 1801, and from 1818 onwards he conducted military music in Linköping every summer. Crusell composed concertos for clarinet and other wind instruments, chamber music, a comic opera, small format vocal music and music for military orchestras, and translated ten operas into Swedish.

*Summary list of works*
A comic opera (Lilla slavinnan), orchestral works (3 clarinet concertos, Introduction et Air Suèdois varié for clarinet and orchestra, Concertante for clarinet, bassoon, horn and orchestra, Concertino for bassoon and orchestra, etc.), chamber music (3 clarinet quartets, divertimento for oboe and string quartet, etc.), 2 declamatory works (Den siste kämpen, Vid Göta Kanals invigning), songs for one or more voices with piano (from Frithiofs saga etc.), songs for male choir (Hell dig du höga Nord etc.), music for military band.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

